# Name For My Haunt



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, quick question...this is my first year haunting- well, displaying- and I just realized I have no name for my Haunt.

What are some other people's names for their haunts?

One is called Unpleasant Street, right? Any others?


----------



## Pandora (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry - I'm in the same boat. In need of a name.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Seems pretty dead here tonight, Pandora. Welcome to our forum.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

check out hauntyourhouse.com and click on the "guide" button there is a lot of useful info and there is a place that might help you come up with a name.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just took a look at it, and although the three lists are helpful, nothing rang a bell with me yet...thanks though.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

what kind of displays do you like?
What rd. do you on?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about Haunted Sickie Ickies?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Or maybe Get the Ickies at Sickie's


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

And Pandora, you already named your Haunt. Pandora's box. I love that. It is scary, funny, and sexy all in one swoop.

And Sickie Ickie, how about A Horde of Sickie Ickies.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Mines boreing - plain old _Montgomery Manor_

I havnt exactly used it for my haunt - used it for my annual Halloween party. This year, since Im expanding it into a haunted walk, I will make a sign with this on it to make it consistant. I like the ring of it myself....but its still kinda boreing


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't have a real name for my haunt either. When ordering products where they ask for my haunt's name I just use 'Haunt's Belfry' but I don't think I'd really use it as a name otherwise.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm using 'Port Apalachee' this year since we're doing a pirate theme.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

The name probably isn't as important as the display itself, but I think there's a variety of ways to arrive at one. Perhaps there's something meaningful to you that you can take inspiration from? Or if the haunt has a theme, perhaps a name can emerge from that? For instance, if you have a central character, it could be that character's manor, grave, cemetery, chateau, whatever. Anything centered around common themes, such as ghosts, bats, witches, ghouls, etc will work. 

Everything I do gets the "NecroBones" label (which in itself is pieced together from things in my past). All of my old business transactions were done under the name "NecroBones Enterprises", so that stuck when I started ordering from Anatomical Chart Co, etc. 

Ultimately the choice is yours of course.


----------



## pumpkinman (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree with Necro... The name of your Haunt should center kind of around the theme of the Haunt. 

That would be a good place to start brainstorming...

I am just a Newbie though...what do I know...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

We're "Terror On Beechwood". Named for the street we're on. I'd hesitate to name my haunt after a theme. Themes come and go.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Well dear, they only come and go when you keep changing your mind....damn that A.D.D.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

lol Trish - thats funny! I agree with Vlad though, if you want to do this for years to come, you will have to change it up and perhaps your fave prop this year might stay in the attic 5 - 6 years from now... But I would also hesitate to use my street name, perhaps I may move... So hopefully my marriage stays together and I keep my haunt name....


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I need help with a haunt/display name as well. Any ideas?


----------



## pumpkinman (Jul 11, 2006)

krough said:


> I need help with a haunt/display name as well. Any ideas?


Kroughs Krypt - oh wait Crypt is with a "C", Nevermind


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, naming it after a theme that might change, or after your location, might be limiting. But then again, you can rename later. It's hard to though, if you start to build a reputation.

So perhaps a name that fits your style but doesn't box you in might be good. It happens to us all though.

Here are some names that are already in use, but I think are cool... might give you some inspiration:

Makaabe Manor

Raven Manor

Uncle Binley's Dungeon

And of course, you should already know about Unpleasant Street if you're here. I think that's a cool one, it's creative, sets the tone, and doesn't limit the appropriate content.

And for pumpkinrot.com, it looks to me like PumpkinRot was the name of his first scarecrow, and the name stuck. Lots of ways to get a name together.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Hey, quick question...this is my first year haunting- well, displaying- and I just realized I have no name for my Haunt.
> 
> What are some other people's names for their haunts?
> 
> One is called Unpleasant Street, right? Any others?


What is the name of the street you live on? What about the name of your town or sub-division?

Do you have an intended theme yet? What kind of display are you going to be doing?

I have used Roadkill's Cafe for my site name for a few years but I really don't have a haunt "name" per se. My street name doesn't really lend itself to haunting (the Terror of Trout Ridge??? Please! People would be laughing themselves stupid). I am thinking of "Sweet Dreamz Cemetery" but don't know...


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> I'm using 'Port Apalachee' this year since we're doing a pirate theme.


Grapegrl:

1. Where in NW Florida are you? I spend a considerable time between Ft. Walton and Panama City.

2. I'd love to see photos of your haunt. I want to do a pirate theme here too. I'm dying to make a costume that involves a peg-leg. I already have the design. I know it will be uncomfortable having my leg bent back that long, but it will be worth it.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

My last name is Shier (pronounced Sheer) so I was thinking of "Shier Terror".


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I have always collected western/cowboy stuff.That's how I ended up with Vulture Hill. It seemed a logical progression.I have a detailed backstory that keeps everything in line and stops me from straying off track.Think about what you like or a place that interests you.Its a good starting point


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great ideas guys! Any others?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Wyatt Furr said:


> I have always collected western/cowboy stuff.That's how I ended up with Vulture Hill. It seemed a logical progression.I have a detailed backstory that keeps everything in line and stops me from straying off track.Think about what you like or a place that interests you.Its a good starting point


that's an awesome name wyatt!!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I like Sheir Terror, Gloomy Gus!

Frontyardfright has been a favorite of mine since you joined, its a pretty cool name!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Gloomy_Gus said:


> Grapegrl:
> 
> 1. Where in NW Florida are you? I spend a considerable time between Ft. Walton and Panama City.
> 
> 2. I'd love to see photos of your haunt. I want to do a pirate theme here too. I'm dying to make a costume that involves a peg-leg. I already have the design. I know it will be uncomfortable having my leg bent back that long, but it will be worth it.


Gus,

I live in a tiny town right on the Apalachicola river between Tallahassee and Marianna. I have a bit of a backstory figured out for my haunt this year and needed a name for my fictional pirate stronghold. Since the river is right here, I let that figure into the name. I hope to have lots of good pics of this year's haunt now that I've figured out how to take decent night shots with my new digital camera. 

Feel free to check out my blog to see last year's "Harry Potter"-themed haunt.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

NecroBones said:


> The name probably isn't as important as the display itself, but I think there's a variety of ways to arrive at one.


Actually, NecroBones, a name says it *all* to those you desire to attend. It's your callin card and it can also determine who will and will not show up. For example, If I called my haunt "Empress Nightshade's Bloody Bath House," most who read or heard the name would immediately think my haunt was...what?....bloody and perhaps filled with gore, correct? So, those who are opposed to blood and gore wouldn't show up and those that love it more than likely would. A name says it all and it can make your haunt or break it.

My Haunted Attraction's name is The Scream Extreme. I knew that I didn't want to lock myself into a box like some of you pointed out a name can do. And I wanted something that was hip, catchy with the teenagers, but wasn't a fly by night expression. It wasn't until I watched the video footage I had taken one night and thought about the customers' screams that I knew what I wanted to call it.

Make your name personal. What I mean by that is, create something that is dear to your heart because you're going to be writing it, repeating it and thinking it for a long time to come. And don't think just because you have a haunt/yard display or a small walkthrough that your name isn't important. Many, many commercial haunts today started off in their front yards and garages and expanded far beyond what they had ever dreamed. I'm living proof. 

So, get personal with your names. Go buck wild and let it represent you and the kind of haunter you are. And for GAWD'S sake...don't choose Fear Factory!!


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Well I can throw in on this one since I had a hard time at it myself for the last 3 years. I live in a Home Owners Assoication neighborhood the name is Hidden Harbor because its on the lake or at least some of it is (not my home) and so each year the HOA holds several events during the year at the pool and other locations the most recent event being the 4th of July picnic /party at the pool and in the fall we have a "fall festival" lots of games for the tots at the soccer field, a bon fire and treats and a hay ride that takes you to "The Haunted House" which I have built / hosted (with help from others and the teenagers & some parents are the actors) for the past 3 years and I just thought the name was just so so. Original for sure but it thought it needed its own identity. They used to have a "haunted trail" and it was cancelled more years than it actually took place. I finally decided on the name HiddenHorror and registered the domain name myself and setup a small site. So I like the name and what it represents and it goes with the name of the neighborhood. I hope this helps you in comming up with your own name.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I think I've found my name for my haunt: *Corpse County*


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Well, I think I've found my name for my haunt: *Corpse County*


Oh no you don't get off that easy SI LOL How did you come up with your name we all are dying to know.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I love it! its got a ring, and doesnt box you in. Its great! Good job!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Well, everyone was doing such a good job giving tips and all...what rang true to me was to base the name off something that had an interest to me.

I like when names start the same, like Haunted Hollow or Shriek Street (Which I don't think is taken  )

I like the immediate image of a corpse, and I like that I'm not stuck with the same theme...plus Corpse County sounds like an alternate place or zone where anything having to do with the supernatural (good or bad) can exist. 
:-D


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

*Applauding*
Good job, Sickie Ickie! Feels good, doesn't it?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks HR.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Finally Empress! It took me long enough, huh?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It's weird, but I kinda finally feel...well...almost initiated into feeling a part of the group with a haunt title now- not to mention I feel like it gives a bit of a "serious" look to TOTs who see me starting to display this year.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Excellent reason too. very believable. LOL joking


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll let you know if it's believable or not HR if any of my soon to be corpses come to life! LOL


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

better watch out, those corpses dont take "get back in your tomb" for an answer


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I have to get some or make some first! lol

That may be a while since I don't have much dollars right now.

...but as I'm fond of saying, Desperation breeds creativity!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey thats my saying too!!! I dont get a "good" check until next Friday so I have to wait... unless I didnt buy groceries... wait a minute... would that mean Im addicted to Halloween. Should I start saying... Hi my name is Courtney... and Im addicted to Halloweeen. Actually I probably should. So anyway, everything is on the back burner for at least a week and I have many many ideas I want to just get started!


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

*hmm*

Mines always been Fright Yard, plain and simple I guess.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

At least you had a clear cut idea of your name.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Mine is *Hella's Lair*

gee that's original..lol I went with that cause like someone else already pointed out, themes will change and that name will go with whatever I decide to display. though who knows, with the current things happening with me that name may change to something a bit more _Sinister_


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I have 3 options, I'm on the corner of Lehigh Terrace and Harvard Street. I've tossed around Lehigh Terror and Horror on Harvard for names, having decided against McBurney Manor because I do a backyard haunt not a haunted house. But I also hesitate with the street names in the chance that we move and am usually changing themes so can't base it on that.

I would truly love to have a name to put up on a big archway. This has been a dilemma for 5 years now. I really enjoy creative, wordplay kinds of names. Especially double entendres, the kind that could scare the kids but give the adults a chuckle even.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We've never named our display either but this year we're doing a castle facade across the drive so have to come up with a name fitting an old haunted castle.
Thinking; Dark Tower, Castle Doom, Castle Blood, or something along those lines.
Other generic names for a haunt; Spook Hollow, The Dark Place, Skull Hollow,
(how about Ghouls Gone Wild!)


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I like Castle Doom! Pretty cool!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

castle of the night terrors (lol random one)


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

jdubbya said:


> Thinking; Dark Tower, Castle Doom, Castle Blood, or something along those lines.
> Other generic names for a haunt; Spook Hollow, The Dark Place, Skull Hollow,
> (how about Ghouls Gone Wild!)


Castle Blood has been taken by a very awesome haunted house. And Ghouls Gone Wild has been taken as well for a Tshirt logo. :smoking:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Dark Knights might be doable?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Empress Nightshade said:


> Castle Blood has been taken by a very awesome haunted house. And Ghouls Gone Wild has been taken as well for a Tshirt logo. :smoking:


Yeah, but for a yard haunt, Castle Blood would be fine. Unless it was in the same locale.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Empress Nightshade said:


> Castle Blood has been taken by a very awesome haunted house. And Ghouls Gone Wild has been taken as well for a Tshirt logo. :smoking:


I've seen Castle Blood. No where near me and as mentioned, if only for a yard display, wouldn't be an issue. I was joking on the Ghouls thing. No surprise it's been used before though.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I think coming up with a name for a haunt is the hardest part of the whole affair. I have had my current haunt for almost 12 years and still have not thought of anything I like. My subdivision is Chevalier (Shuh-vall-e-a), my street is Grumann (short "U"), and my haunt is pretty generic including a couple cemeteries, a small enclosed walk thru area, a pirate area and some wolves. No particular theme. But then, I really hate committing to anything so picking a name is tough. I like Corpse County sickie. Can i steal that one? jk


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Just Whisper said:


> I think coming up with a name for a haunt is the hardest part of the whole affair. I have had my current haunt for almost 12 years and still have not thought of anything I like. My subdivision is Chevalier (Shuh-vall-e-a), my street is Grumann (short "U"), and my haunt is pretty generic including a couple cemeteries, a small enclosed walk thru area, a pirate area and some wolves. No particular theme. But then, I really hate committing to anything so picking a name is tough. I like Corpse County sickie. Can i steal that one? jk


Wow! What an old thread! JW, we were in the same boat; kind of a generic Halloween display/walkthrough, with no specific theme. We went with the "Manor" idea and did a play on words from our city of Erie. Eerie Manor was established last year and it gives the house a little identity w/o hinting at a themed display. I made plaques for the columns reflecting the name.



















"Grumann Manor"! Has a nice ring to it!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> "Grumann Manor"! Has a nice ring to it!


I agree Jdubbya, Except I live in a one story brick ranch. Seems a bit of a stretch. LOL I love the columns you made and eerie manor sounds great. I will keep thinking but am still open to suggestions.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

Mine is Haven Haunt. I live on a street named Haven. I sort of like the fact that haven is supposed to be a safe place. I don't really do a haunt, just decorations out front and a lot in the back yard and every room in the house. Last year was our first year and the little TOTers had a fit looking inside at all the hanging ghouls from the beams. I also had a 6 ft. screaming skeleton by the front double doors. This year I have an eight foot hanging thing (I can't remember what it is). I bought it from Walgreens on the morning after Halloween for 90% off!

In addition to our big Boo Bash, I am also having a witch party for my female friends and one for my niece's 12-13 year old girl friends.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds cool printersdevil. I bet it looks great and the parties sound like a blast.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

JW- What about Wicked Whispers?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Mine is Pumpkin Hill Cemetery. I was looking for something that smacked of Halloween, but wouldn't be too intimidating for the little toters. My neighborhood is filled with the 7 and under crowd, so that is what my display is aimed at. Spooky, but not scary, along the lines of Disney.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I live on Seaforth Drive which is pretty appropriate for a pirate haunt. So kind of generic but the pirates of seaforth drive


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I was tossing around a couple of strange ones tonight...

Unchained Mahem was one and I cannot remember the other. 

Nice poster ELH


----------

